# I may adopt this precious girl



## Ronni (Dec 22, 2021)

I have the opportunity to possibly adopt this sweetheart.  A friend’s ex purchased this sweet girl with no idea about how to care for a tiny chi. The dog didn’t do well on the ex’s camping and backpacking trip, so now he wants a more rugged small dog. His loss my gain is the way I feel!!

Isn’t she lovely?  Obviously you have to be a small dog person to appreciate this, and I get that not everyone is.  Still…..cute huh??


----------



## Purwell (Dec 22, 2021)

She's beautiful.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 22, 2021)

We LOVE our small dog.  Even he loves her.  

She now weights about 5 pounds and is so cute and easy to care for.  Course she is hard to potty train and I have to watch her like a hawk cause she has decided she likes her poop better than her dog food.  And it’s too cold to walk her outside.  And she is a crazy picky eater, except for her poop .  And she pees when she is excited, and she is always excited.  And I do not take her out cause I am afraid she will get Covid, or stepped on, or eaten by a German Shepard.  

But, other than that, yup, she’s great dog.


----------



## officerripley (Dec 22, 2021)

I want her, she's so beautiful! But this better be our last dog, sob.


----------



## officerripley (Dec 22, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> We LOVE our small dog.  Even he loves her.
> 
> She now weights about 5 pounds and is so cute and easy to care for.  Course she is hard to potty train and I have to watch her like a hawk cause she has decided she likes her poop better than her dog food. And it’s too cold to walk her outside. And she is a crazy picky eater, except for her poop .  And she pees when she is excited, and she is always excited.  And I do not take her out cause I am afraid she will get Covid, or stepped on, or eaten by a German Shepard.
> 
> But, other than that, yup, she’s great dog.


I heard if you sprinkle MSG on her food to keep her from eating her poop. (My mom had a couple of dogs that did that and it seemed to work.)


----------



## Nathan (Dec 22, 2021)

Ronni said:


> Isn’t she lovely?  Obviously you have to be a small dog person to appreciate this, and I get that not everyone is. Still…..cute huh??


We are small dog persons, that's such a cutie!  A good friend runs Save a Small Dog Rescue, we support her in her tireless attention to, and unconditional care of small dogs.

We are sponsoring Hannah, has not been adopted yet, such a sweetheart.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 22, 2021)

Ronni said:


> I have the opportunity to possibly adopt this sweetheart.  A friend’s ex purchased this sweet girl with no idea about how to care for a tiny chi. The dog didn’t do well on the ex’s camping and backpacking trip, so now he wants a more rugged small dog. His loss my gain is the way I feel!!
> 
> Isn’t she lovely?  Obviously you have to be a small dog person to appreciate this, and I get that not everyone is. Still…..cute huh??
> View attachment 200283


She;s adorable Ronni, you're so kind for considering giving her a loving home.  Anyone know if you go camping outdoors, you need a larger dog that can walk in the woods and get over fallen trees, etc.  That's why we got a medium sized Labradoodle, and not smaller.  I hope you decide to keep her.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 22, 2021)

Nathan said:


> We are small dog persons, that's such a cutie!  A good friend runs Save a Small Dog Rescue, we support her in her tireless attention to, and unconditional care of small dogs.
> 
> We are sponsoring Hannah, has not been adopted yet, such a sweetheart.
> 
> View attachment 200287


That's so good of you Nathan, Hannah is a sweetie!


----------



## Nathan (Dec 22, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> That's so good of you Nathan, Hannah is a sweetie!


I kid the rescue owner(Laurie) about Hannah having been with her for over 4 years, I think Hannah likes were she is(with Laurie), she's found her _fur-ever_ home!


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 22, 2021)

We have two cats, and I would adopt her!  Adorable!


----------



## RobinWren (Dec 22, 2021)

I am a dog lover though never had small dogs. Although she is small her heart is big, enjoy her and her unconditional love.


----------



## win231 (Dec 22, 2021)

You would need a _"Beware of Dog"_ sign - so no one steps on her.


----------



## mrstime (Dec 22, 2021)

She is cute, but if we were going to have a dog it would be a big dog! The problem with any dog, is here in our Senior park we are not supposed to have a dog taller than  13 inches at the shoulder and of course they would have go be walked twice a day. Right at this moment it is 15 F..............supposed to get much colder starting tomorrow. We are not fond of walking anything in winter!


----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 23, 2021)

officerripley said:


> I want her, she's so beautiful! But this better be our last dog, sob.



Painful though it is, when we said farewell to Rosie, we agreed that another dog might outlive us, so we are now permanent staff to a couple of spoiled Birman cats, both of whom, like us, are getting on a bit.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 23, 2021)

What a little cutie. Best of blessings with your new fur baby.


----------



## JaniceM (Dec 23, 2021)

Ronni said:


> I have the opportunity to possibly adopt this sweetheart.  A friend’s ex purchased this sweet girl with no idea about how to care for a tiny chi. The dog didn’t do well on the ex’s camping and backpacking trip, so now he wants a more rugged small dog. His loss my gain is the way I feel!!
> 
> Isn’t she lovely?  Obviously you have to be a small dog person to appreciate this, and I get that not everyone is.  Still…..cute huh??
> View attachment 200283


Oh look at those big fluffy ears!!!


----------



## Pinky (Dec 23, 2021)

She is so precious, Ronni   I hope you have many happy years together. 

A friend, many years ago, had an older chihuahua who would get up on my lap, and never leave. 

What I would give to have a little dog now, but can't ("no pets" building).


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 23, 2021)

Go for it, Ronni.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 23, 2021)

mrstime said:


> She is cute, but if we were going to have a dog it would be a big dog! The problem with any dog, is here in our Senior park we are not supposed to have a dog taller than  13 inches at the shoulder and of course they would have go be walked twice a day. Right at this moment it is 15 F..............supposed to get much colder starting tomorrow. We are not fond of walking anything in winter!


Walked twice a day?  Little dogs have little bladders.. @Ronni how many dogs do you have now?  How many are you allowed?


----------



## Ronni (Dec 23, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> Painful though it is, when we said farewell to Rosie, we agreed that *another dog might outlive us,* so we are now permanent staff to a couple of spoiled Birman cats, both of whom, like us, are getting on a bit.


I've been giving that a lot of thought because I’ve seen too many abandoned or surrendered senior animals at the shelter at which I volunteer. They are sad and bewildered to have lost their home and their people, and because they’re old it’s harder for them to get adopted and harder for them to adjust when they do. 

A smaller dog has a longer life span, so it can be a 15-20 year commitment. It would be irresponsible of me to take on that kind of commitment without a contingency plan. My daughter Paige is very active in the shelter at which I also volunteer.  She and I have done this kind of volunteer work for many years, have rescued and fostered countless dogs, so placement of any animal I leave behind isn't a problem.  Even so, I talked to Paige specifically about this little chihuahua because she is so young still, so should something happen to me sooner rather than later,  Paige would have to be prepared to take her on for some time.  Of course she was completely willing, so I feel confident that the little chi wouldn't find herself homeless and abandoned in some noisy busy shelter.


----------



## Ronni (Dec 23, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Walked twice a day?  Little dogs have little bladders.. @Ronni how many dogs do you have now?  How many are you allowed?


We have 3 currently.  Jazz is the 4 pound chihuahua I've had for 14 years who I rescued when she was 11 weeks old.  Hope is the little 13 pound senior JRT mix I found running down the road in a storm earlier this year.  They're both mine.  We are also currently looking after Racer, Ron's daughter Sheri's big black senior dog who is also around 14.   He had some  health issues and Sheri was considering putting him down.  I felt that they could be resolved, so she left him with us and I worked on his diet primarily, tweaking his food, adding supplements, and in the last 3 months he's gained back most of the 12 pounds he lost, his hair has grown back, he's no longer unsteady on his feet or incontinent. 

We live in a house in an older neighborhood with no HOA, so we don't have to comply with any HOA rules.   The City's mandate on dogs is no more than 6 per household, so we're covered there too!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 23, 2021)

Ronni said:


> We have 3 currently.  Jazz is the 4 pound chihuahua I've had for 14 years who I rescued when she was 11 weeks old.  Hope is the little 13 pound JRT mix I found running down the road in a storm earlier this year.  They're both mine.  We are also currently looking after Racer, Ron's daughter Sheri's big black senior dog who is also around 14.   He had some  health issues and Sheri was considering putting him down.  I felt that they could be resolved, so she left him with us and I worked on his diet primarily, tweaking his food, adding supplements, and in the last 3 months he's gained back most of the 12 pounds he lost, his hair has grown back, he's no longer unsteady on his feet or incontinent.
> 
> We live in a house in an older neighborhood with no HOA, so we don't have to comply with any HOA rules.   The City's mandate on dogs is no more than 6 per household, so we're covered there too!


Then you should take the puppy.  My daughter has 6, I think, and enjoys them so much.


----------



## Ronni (Dec 23, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> We LOVE our small dog.  Even he loves her.
> 
> She now weights about 5 pounds and is so cute and easy to care for.  Course she is hard to potty train and I have to watch her like a hawk cause she has decided she likes her poop better than her dog food. And it’s too cold to walk her outside. And she is a crazy picky eater, except for her poop .  And she pees when she is excited, and she is always excited.  And I do not take her out cause I am afraid she will get Covid, or stepped on, or eaten by a German Shepard.
> 
> But, other than that, yup, she’s great dog.


@Aneeda72  I didn't keep up with your dog situation.  I remember your husband made you get rid of the little .. corgi? you had that you were training?  What do you have now, I must have missed that post.


----------



## Jackie23 (Dec 23, 2021)

She is an adorable little dog, Ronni.
I lost my little miniature Schnauzer a while back, she had pancreatitis....I said then that she'd be my last dog.....but I so miss having a dog.

No matter their size, dogs bring such joy to our life.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 23, 2021)

I bought a Yorkie and named her Stella.  He plays with her every night at 7pm for half an hour in his room.  Otherwise she is with me all day.  I can hear him talking to her.  Now, when 7 rolls around, Stella starts whining for dad to come get her.  I still don’t trust him him totally with her, but maybe I am wrong.

Time will tell.


----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 23, 2021)

Ronni said:


> I've been giving that a lot of thought because I’ve seen too many abandoned or surrendered senior animals at the shelter at which I volunteer. They are sad and bewildered to have lost their home and their people, and because they’re old it’s harder for them to get adopted and harder for them to adjust when they do.


Ronni, that is so responsible, my sister passed away last October leaving her grieving bichon frisé to fret. Thankfully my other sister was able to give the dog a home. The adoring appeal of a young dog does have to be weighed with, what if? 
Your little Chihuahua has captured many a heart here, we shall all be looking forward to reading about you and your little girl. One thing is very handy with such a small dog. You won't be needing much in the way of a pooper scooper.


----------



## Tom 86 (Dec 23, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> We LOVE our small dog.  Even he loves her.
> 
> She now weights about 5 pounds and is so cute and easy to care for.  Course she is hard to potty train and I have to watch her like a hawk cause she has decided she likes her poop better than her dog food.  And it’s too cold to walk her outside.  And she is a crazy picky eater, except for her poop .  And she pees when she is excited, and she is always excited.  And I do not take her out cause I am afraid she will get Covid, or stepped on, or eaten by a German Shepard.
> 
> But, other than that, yup, she’s great dog.


My beagle/terrier mix also liked to eat her fresh poop.  My vet said that is normal for beagles & it won't hurt them except for bad breath.  She did say if you want to have her stop eating her poo.  Get "For-bid" off the internet & follow the directions.
So far it's worked.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 23, 2021)

She is adorable... I'm in  love!I would love to have her.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 23, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> My beagle/terrier mix also liked to eat her fresh poop.  My vet said that is normal for beagles & it won't hurt them except for bad breath.  She did say if you want to have her stop eating her poo.  Get "For-bid" off the internet & follow the directions.
> So far it's worked.


Well, I just pick it up, immediately, usually.  But every now in them she poops on her blanket and I miss seeing it until I see her chewing on something .  Lately, she will stare at me which means got to take a dump mom.  So I put her on the patio, and she dumps, and I pick it up.

She is peeing more on her pad now, and we are down to just one pad, and rarely on her rugs (she is still in a play pen).  I can also put her out and she will pee so she is making progress, but it’s slow.


----------



## ElCastor (Jan 11, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 200306
> Painful though it is, when we said farewell to Rosie, we agreed that another dog might outlive us, so we are now permanent staff to a couple of spoiled Birman cats, both of whom, like us, are getting on a bit.


We've had two Birmans. Willy, our boy, spent half his life in my lap, and when we finally had to put him down, died in my arms. Brings a tear to my eye thinking about him.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 11, 2022)

ElCastor said:


> We've had two Birmans. Willy, our boy, spent half his life in my lap, and when we finally had to put him down, died in my arms. Brings a tear to my eye thinking about him.


You see my avatar, that's Lulu, we said goodbye to her last October, the wound hasn't healed yet.


----------



## Remy (Jan 24, 2022)

OMG!!!  Just switch "may" to "will" All set.


----------

